# Would like help with creating an app.



## Aaron636r (Jun 7, 2011)

OK gents, needs some help. My company is wanting an app for their automotive database (application guide). I need to put this into a simple/clean app for Android.

I know nothing in life is free these days but looking to see if their is any developers that would be interested in helping me with this task. Simply walking me threw the process...one on one type of thing. If all goes well I would sell it to my company and split the money with whom every it was that helped me.

Anyone? Would greatly appreciate it.

Aaron
[email protected]


----------

